# Bildgrösse mit Javascript ändern



## nocolors (27. November 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe Bilder, die die Breite des Monitors bei niedrigen Auflösungen desselben bei weitem überschreiten.
Ich habe gesehen, dass es möglich ist, ein Bild in den Browser zu übergeben, aber anstatt der ganzen Grösse im Browser via Javascript nur z.B. halb so gross anzeigen zu lassen.

Kann mir jemand den Quelltext für so ein Javascript geben?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. November 2003)

Hallo,

das kommt ganz auf den Anwendungszweck an. Grundsätzlich gibts das einige möglichkeiten eine davon:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
  function resize(){
    for(var i=0; i<resize.arguments.length;i++){
      var oldX = document.images[i].width;
      var oldY = document.images[i].height; 
      document.images[i].width=Math.round(oldX/2);
      document.images[i].height=Math.round(oldY/2);
    }
  }
</script>
<body onLoad="resize(0,2,3,5,6)">
...
```
Dieses Beispiel würde jetzt das erste, das dritte, das vierte, das sechst und das siebte Bild auf der Seite um 50% verkleinern (ungetestet - sollte aber laufen)

ok, hoffe du kommst damit weiter...

bye

bye


----------

